# VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

I got this Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form in the mail the other day. It doesn't describe what they are stating I should submit for Reimbursement. I am guessing I am on some list of complaints because of my Factory Misalignment issue noted in the first 10k miles of my T.... I am planning on just sending in my receipts and a brief description and see what happens....
Anyone else get this thing? 
Here is a scan of it, but probably not going to be legible at the size shutterfly has it at....













_Modified by sup44 at 11:36 PM 8-27-2005_


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (sup44)*

I received one of those in the pack about the rear seatbelt recall. It is to claim a refund for any parts/work you may have had done to make the rear seatbelts restrain a child seat properly.
Your could be for something else though....


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (treky11)*





































I just asked the wife about it... she is the one who opened the mail from VW and failed to mention that this came with the seatbelt recall.....







.... Now that I look at it closer I notice a Recall Reimbursement - 3F03.... oh well you must be right...
Sad... I was hoping that VWOA actually was going to give me some $$ back from my complaints made over a year ago.... Yea right..... and Santa is really going to put a Super Charger kit in my stocking next xmas


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (treky11)*

treky11 is right. It is only in reference to campaign code UY which is the compliance recall for the rear seat belts child seat installation.


----------



## RosieLane1 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (spockcat)*








Thank you for providing this great resource, for a Novice VW owner, such as I. Everyone on this site seems to know so much about the information that I can not even find out when I call the Customer Campaign Reimbursement number (1-866-896-2872 for others like myself who don't even know THAT...) ! It is as if the information regarding recalls is a big secret and the last person I expect will share that with me is my "stealer" (priceless play on that word, my compliments!) I recently paid over $730 for a new shifter housing because my 2000 Jetta 2.0 GLS would not come out of gear. I was told that the brake switch (?) recall was the cause of that problem but heard nothing more about it, after the extensive repair due to pulling my poor car up onto a flat bed (using "skates" supposedly) while stuck in park... The physically broken housing, cable, shifter, etc. was supposedly broken by ME when I attempted to pull the car out of gear, as advised by my dealership. I failed miserably at doing that, and actually am not that strong, really, so If I could not get it out of gear, I wonder how I managed to "break" thar metal housing? Now, my car won't go all the way back INTO park, and my KEY won't come out of the ignition! The shifter cover gets really, really HOT and the dealership had my car for 5 days, and told me it was a fan control module problem, replaced that @ of $439 however, that didn't FIX the problem... I also had a water pump put in due to a leak, flange, tensioner & since they were in there and reccomended it be done by 80K, new timing "tooth belt", new serpentine for which I paid $519 which seems fair, but to diagnose the electrical problem, a charge for 2.5 hours when the vag read that it took 10 minutes, with NO errors (what does that mean?) it seems pretty unfair to charge me when the problem still exists, and that I am pretty sure resulted from the improper previous repair... My car refused to come out of gear when I picked it up after the housing repair problem, but it came right out for the technician, of course. Every once in awhile, that "stuck in gear thing" kept happening, but has now stopped sticking IN gear, however NOW, the ignition won't even turn all of the way OFF, acting like it is not all of the way IN park, and forget about getting the key out of the car for HOURS, which also occurrs intermittently. Sometimes it just stays hot while it is off, and I had the NEW battery checked by the store who sold it to me, who informed me that there was a very significant drain upon it, key off and out of car, which was diagnosed as being a clutch fan module (?). The last time it happend, I took a few fuses out when I parked , the "key" ones and #37 and when I got back in a few hours later, the console was nice and cold and the key came right out. I care less about the money paid than I do about the fact that someone could break my window and drive away with the car that I do love, and having to remember to take my extra key is a real pain, having adhd... OH, did I mention that the coolent was OVERFILLED by almost a half litre, which I feel certain can NOT be a good thing? I printed a photo to fax to the dealership and want this in my file, in anticipation of the complecations that may arise... The ole turkey baster and I removed the excess, after the photo session, upon the advice of A DIFFERENT DEALERSHIP. UNBELIEVABLE that the service manager expected me to believe that they "ALWAYS" put a little bit extra in, just until the "seals set ! " ANY advice at all would be most appreciated... I know ZIP about the recalls, extended warranty (Mass flow was replaced at 51K, I'm at 62K now) water pump recall? Waaahh! I don't see a crying smiley face guy! THANK YOU! --- end of chapter one...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (RosieLane1)*

Please use paragraphs


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (RosieLane1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RosieLane1* »_







Thank you for providing this great resource, for a Novice VW owner, such as I. Everyone on this site seems to know so much about the information that I can not even find out when I call the Customer Campaign Reimbursement number (1-866-896-2872 for others like myself who don't even know THAT...) ! It is as if the information regarding recalls is a big secret and the last person I expect will share that with me is my "stealer" (priceless play on that word, my compliments!)
I recently paid over $730 for a new shifter housing because my 2000 Jetta 2.0 GLS would not come out of gear. I was told that the brake switch (?) recall was the cause of that problem but heard nothing more about it, after the extensive repair due to pulling my poor car up onto a flat bed (using "skates" supposedly) while stuck in park... 
The physically broken housing, cable, shifter, etc. was supposedly broken by ME when I attempted to pull the car out of gear, as advised by my dealership. I failed miserably at doing that, and actually am not that strong, really, so If I could not get it out of gear, I wonder how I managed to "break" thar metal housing? 
Now, my car won't go all the way back INTO park, and my KEY won't come out of the ignition! The shifter cover gets really, really HOT and the dealership had my car for 5 days, and told me it was a fan control module problem, replaced that @ of $439 however, that didn't FIX the problem... 
I also had a water pump put in due to a leak, flange, tensioner & since they were in there and reccomended it be done by 80K, new timing "tooth belt", new serpentine for which I paid $519 which seems fair, but to diagnose the electrical problem, a charge for 2.5 hours when the vag read that it took 10 minutes, with NO errors (what does that mean?) it seems pretty unfair to charge me when the problem still exists, and that I am pretty sure resulted from the improper previous repair... 
My car refused to come out of gear when I picked it up after the housing repair problem, but it came right out for the technician, of course. Every once in awhile, that "stuck in gear thing" kept happening, but has now stopped sticking IN gear, however NOW, the ignition won't even turn all of the way OFF, acting like it is not all of the way IN park, and forget about getting the key out of the car for HOURS, which also occurrs intermittently. 
Sometimes it just stays hot while it is off, and I had the NEW battery checked by the store who sold it to me, who informed me that there was a very significant drain upon it, key off and out of car, which was diagnosed as being a clutch fan module (?). The last time it happend, I took a few fuses out when I parked , the "key" ones and #37 and when I got back in a few hours later, the console was nice and cold and the key came right out. I care less about the money paid than I do about the fact that someone could break my window and drive away with the car that I do love, and having to remember to take my extra key is a real pain, having adhd... 
OH, did I mention that the coolent was OVERFILLED by almost a half litre, which I feel certain can NOT be a good thing? I printed a photo to fax to the dealership and want this in my file, in anticipation of the complecations that may arise... 
The ole turkey baster and I removed the excess, after the photo session, *upon the advice of A DIFFERENT DEALERSHIP*. UNBELIEVABLE that the service manager expected me to believe that they "ALWAYS" put a little bit extra in, just until the "seals set ! " 
ANY advice at all would be most appreciated... I know ZIP about the recalls, extended warranty (Mass flow was replaced at 51K, I'm at 62K now) water pump recall? Waaahh! I don't see a crying smiley face guy! 
THANK YOU! --- end of chapter one...

Paragraphs really do help make this more readable...
Perhaps you should tak your car to a different service department, like the on that gave you the advice about removing the excess coolant? (BTW, don't use that baster for food anymore.







).
Make sure you have all of your service recipts from the first dealer, and explain to the new one the history (but take a breath between paragraphs for him







). They may help you out if they want your bussiness - you would then need to try to get a reimburment from VWoA for any of the charges that were not valid.
You could also try an independent shop, if your car is no longer under warranty - they would be cheaper.
And one more thing, this is the Touareg forum - you might try posting this in the MkIV Jetta forum instead.
Good luck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
And one more thing, this is the Touareg forum - you might try posting this in the MkIV Jetta forum instead.
Good luck.

LOL, this is about a Jetta! I looked at it and didn't bother reading it because it was posted so poorly.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (spockcat)*

Totally Weird. When I originally posted this thing in April, I had a scan of the letter posted.... ,,,, what the hell happened... I now see a pic of Fermaint Rios AKA Caribmon71 from Puerto Rico.... shutterfly must of done something because I didn't.....

























_Modified by sup44 at 11:30 PM 8-27-2005_


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

I see ugly people.


----------



## MicKay7 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: VW Customer Campaign Reimbursement Claim Form (sup44)*

Nice picture though!, but why is that cute girl with a guy that thinks he is a recall letter!??


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Monkey See, Monkey Do!


----------

